# Gnome kde Xcfe4 oder doch etwas anderes

## TopManiac

Hi Leute ich habe mal eine frage. Und zwar bin ich gerade am überlegen was für eine XUmgebung ich mir installieren soll!? Den ich kann mich da nciht entscheiden.

Nun woltle ich gerne mal wissen was ihr mir so empfehlen würdet. Und was die vor bzw nachteile die Umgebungen haben!?.....

Ich persönlich würde mir gerne eine Umgebung anschaffen mit schönen/er "Special Effekt" naja um es sollte relativ comfortable sein (also leicht zu bedienen) weil ich faul bin

(achja die Umgebung (MUSS LEISTUNGSFÄHIG sein) also sollte nciht gleich laggen wen ich ne console öffne oder so....

Ich bedanke mich schoneinmal im vorraus.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Mir persönlich gefällt XFce sehr gut. Schön, schlank und schnell.  :Smile: 

Ist eh alles Geschmacksache.

----------

## TopManiac

Ich weiss ich habe das auch shcon getestet. Allerdings auf ein p2 266MHz

ziemlich am laggen  :Razz: 

Nur da ich ein noob bin habe ich das wohl irgendwie ne menge fehler gemacht denke ich mal (auch wenns lief)  :Razz:  (also ich meine die einstellungen in den ganzen config files... oder so) naja 

jedenfalls kde gnome habe ich auch schon mal getestet. doch irgendwie kann ich mcih net entscheiden wie ich schon sagte  :Razz: 

darum frage ich ja ma rund

----------

## Quotenjunkie

probier doch mal fluxbox oder icewm aus die sind auch ziehmlich schlank sehen für deine bedürfnisse aber wahrscheinlich zu spartanisch aus

----------

## TopManiac

Eigentlich suche ich eher etwas in der richtung von dem Apple Design. Weil ich finde das Aplple einfach geniale effekte hat.

Nehmen wir allein mal die Taskleiste (me windows user bisher) das finde ich einfach genial.

Oder Die Taskleiste oben (top) oder tranzparents effekte... das finde ich gut. 

Naja ich will mich zwar nicht auf ein apple design festlegen. Aber soetwas in der richtung. Mit solchen effekten... währe genial... 

Ok Gentoo ist nich apple  :Wink:  Aber wie gesagt ich finde soetwas einfach toll..

Oder ein 3d Desktop achja *träumt vor sich hin*

Vieleicht findet sich ja jemand der ein nobb mit soerwas unter die arme greift

----------

## AGM

Wenn der 266 MHz Rechner der Rechner ist, um den es geht, wirst du deine Ansprüche wohl etwas zurückschrauben müssen. Was vielleicht gut zusammenpassen würde wäre sowas wie Kahakai (als WM mit Transparenz; dafür gitbs auch Mac-Themes) und Rox (als Dateimanager & für die Desktopicons; da lassen sich sicherlich auch Mac-ähnliche Icons finden).

----------

## mo-ca

mac style geht auch mit waimea. [bringen glaube ne 2. version raus ...]

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Oder nimm meinen alten Favoriten, den guten alten WindowMaker.

----------

## TopManiac

nene Leute keine Angst. Es handelt sich nicht um meinen alten 200er Rechner. Ist schon eine etwas besseres Modeelll..  :Razz: 

Aber könnt ihr mir dazu etwas genaueres erklären??? Also zu den sachen die ihr da vorgeschlagen habt!?

Hmm um was für sachen handelt es sich eigentlich?? und kann man sich dazu etwas irgendwo anschauen (auch nach googlen kann ich weiss) Aber ich meine jetzt wo man auch mal sieht was das eigetnlich ist.. 

Wie gesagt ich bin noob.

----------

## Ragin

Also ich war ja bisher immer von Gnome angetan. Es ist ein relativ schneller WM, wenngleich er für die gebrachte Leistung etwas arg groß ist, aber wenn man nicht unbedingt viel Konfigurieren will funktioniert er recht gut.

Allerdings hat mir BeforeGod gestern mal FVWM gezeigt. Dieser ist zwar arg gewöhnungsbedürftig (Menüeinträge über Konfigurationsdatei per Hand eintragen usw.), kann aber dafür Transparenz und schaut recht gut aus.

Screenshots findest unter http://www.fvwm.org. Lass dich dabei nicht von der "häßlichen" Seite abschrecken. Der WM selbst schaut dafür besser aus  :Smile: 

----------

## AGM

Naja, wenn der Rechner doch ein etwas neueres Baujahr ist, könntest du evtl.

- KDE mit KXDocker (Screenshot: 

http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/sshots/kxdocker_40.png) oder

- Gnome mit Gdesklets+Starterbar (Screenshot: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=315993281408c2c058ba72&m=screen)  benutzen, das kommt doch so ungefähr hin, oder?

----------

## TopManiac

Das sieht ja einfach genial aus bei dem "KXDocker" genau sowas meinte ich. hehe. jetzt musste nur noch der rest einigermassen passen (aussehen von gnome oder xfce) dan währe das genialo hehe

Obwohl hehe Gdesklets+Starterbar sieht auch super aus (also nachdem was ich auf der hp gesehn habe hehe)

Kann mir wer dazu eine Anleitung geben (naja ein bisschel zumidnest)

Obwohl ich muss ersteinmal die kinderkrankheiten die emin system hat ausmertzen siehe post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=173876

sonst läuft garnichts hehe

Öhm ehe ich es vergesse im moment weiss ich zwar noch net was ich installiere aber ich bedanke mich schonmal bei alle

----------

## Quotenjunkie

http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/

----------

## TopManiac

http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/

Kennt wer dazu eine Anleitung wie ich das ans laufen ekomme??

Ich habe da so zwei drei proleme mit

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Was denn für Probleme? Details wären nicht schlecht.

----------

## TopManiac

Naja ich habe es gedownloadet 

entpackt

und dann steht in der readme 

   $ ./configure <- das macht er auch

   $ make <- das schon nicht mehr

   $ su -c "make install" <- tja und das ebenfalls net

und wie gesagt ich bin ein nobb ich weiss von tuten und blasen kaum etwas... auch wenn ich schnell dazulerne.... aber wie ich gepackte / "anschliessend entpackte" sachen in das system einbinde naja das funzt schon garnet mehr ....

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Warum machst du nicht einfach ein emerge gdesklets-core? Wenn man schon Gentoo nutzt, sollte man doch auch die Vorteile nutzen.  :Wink: 

----------

## TopManiac

Hi. Ich habs geschafft es is installiert ... naja denke ich zumidnest... dort steht das und apllication accecories oder so sein soll... aber ist nicht  :Sad:  kann ich das manuel irgendwie einbinden?)

----------

## dakjo

Ganz einfach, shell aufmachen, "gdesklets  &" eintippen. gdesklets Daemon wird im Hintergrund gestartet. Dann nach /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/**/

Dort gibts dann ****.display Dateine. Die mir gdesklets ******.display aufrufen. Du muss natürlich erstmal ein paar desklets installieren.

esearch gdesklets gibt dir nen paar aus. (bzw. emerge -S gdesklets).

Die sind aber alle unstable also mit "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge desktlet-******" emergen  :Smile: 

Happy Gentooing

----------

## TopManiac

jo thx ich werde es versuchen danke..

----------

